# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  مبدأ استقلال القضاء (iq)

## هيثم الفقى

المطلب الأول:مفهوم استقلال القضاء في التشريعات


قبل الولوج في معرفة المفهوم لابد من الوقوف على معنى القضاء في اللغة والاصطلاح ، فالقضاء في اللغة له معان عدة ، كما وردت كلمة القضاء في القران الكريم (إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون )[2]، وهذه الاية تدلنا على إن القضاء يكون بمثابة الإلزام الذي لابد من العمل به ويأتي بمفهوم الإمرة، وكذلك له معنى آخر يدل على الحكم والفصل بين شيئين متنازعين أو بين واقعتين وقعتا محلاً لنزاع، وبدلالة قوله تعالى (قضى بينهم بالقسط وهم لا يظلمون)[3]. فهذه بعض مما تدل عليه مفردة القضاء في اللغة . أما في الاصطلاح فان كلمة القضاء تعني فض الخصومات والمنازعات على وجه مخصوص وعرفه بعض الفقهاء بأنه قول ملزم يصدر عن ولاية عامة[4]، أما وظيفته فإنها تكمن في العملية القضائية، التي هي مقياس منطقي، مقدمته الكبرى النص التشريعي ومقدمته الصغرى الواقعة محل الخصومة والنزاع ، ونتيجة الحكم الذي يصدره القاضي[5] ، فهذه المعادلة الثلاثية التركيب للوظيفة القضائية توضح بجلاء أن من أهم أركانها النص التشريعي، فان انعدم النص بغض النظر عن مصدره سواء كان القران الكريم أو السنة النبوية أو الاجتهاد أو القوانين الوضعية ، وهذا الركن سيقود إلى إصدار الحكم الذي يمثل النتيجة والخلاصة التي ترتجى من القضاء سواء كان متمثلاً بهيئة محكمة أو قاضي منفرد . وطبيعة هذا العمل تقتضي ان تكون السلطة التي تمارس القضائية تتسم بالاستقلال والحياد وهو جوهر العمل بمبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ، واستقلال السلطة القضائية عن بقية السلطات يعتبر حجر الزاوية في في أي نظام ديمقراطي حر، ويذهب شرّاح القانون إلى تحديد واختزال معنى "استقلال القضاء" في مفهومين الأول شخصي والثاني موضوعي[6]. 


*الفرع الأول:المفهوم الشخصي*

يقصد بهذا المفهوم، توفير الاستقلال للقضاة كأشخاص وعدم وضعهم تحت رهبة أي سلطة من السلطات الحاكمة وان يكون خضوعهم لسلطان القانون فقط ، ولتحقيق ذلك حرصت الدساتير على احاطة القضاء ببعض الضمانات التي من شأنها تحقيق ذلك الهدف ومنها ما ورد في الدستور العراقي الدائم[7]، ويلزم توفير قدر من الضمانات الوظيفية لهم بما يكفل استقلالهم وعلى وجه الخصوص تجاه السلطة التنفيذية، كجعل اختيار القضاء للوظيفة بيد السلطة القضائية، وتوفير الحماية القضائية للقضاة للنأي بهم عن التهم الكيدية من السلطة التنفيذية، وعدم جواز عزلهم بقرار السلطة التنفيذية لعدم إعطائها فرصة للتدخل والضغط بالاتجاه الذي ترغب فيه، ويترك الأمر إلى السلطة القضائية نفسها، وهذا أصبح مبدأ عالمي مهم على وفق ما ورد في الإعلان العالمي لاستقلال العدالة الصادر عن مؤتمر مونتريال في كندا عام 1983م كذلك في المبادئ الأساسية بشأن استقلال القضاء" الصادرة عن الأمم المتحدة عام 1985م والتي تعتبر الميثاق أو المرجع الدولي بشأن استقلال القضاء حيث نصت في البند الأول :" تكفل الدولة استقلال السلطة القضائية وينص عليه دستور البلد أو قوانينه ومن واجب جميع المؤسسات الحكومية وغيرها من المؤسسات احترام ومراعاة استقلال السلطة القضائية"[8] ، فأصبح مبدأ استقلال القضاء مبدأ دولي هام يشكل التزاما دولياً على جميع الدول، كما يعني المفهوم الشخصي عدم مسئولية القاضي تأديباً أو مدنياً عن الأخطاء التي تصدر منه أثناء تأدية عمله، إلا إذا وصلت لحد الخطأ الجسيم أو الغش، وذلك لتتوفر له حرية الاجتهاد في إصدار الأحكام وإبداء الآراء ولمنع الدعاوى الكيدية ضد القاضي بالإضافة إلى عدم جعل ترقية القاضي أو راتبه بيد السلطة التنفيذية أو التشريعية، وإنما بيد السلطة القضائية حصرا ، من اجل توفير الحصانة له من التأثير على حياديته، كما إن ذلك سيوفر الحياد السياسي للقاضي، من اجل إبعاد أي تأثير لمصالح حزبية أو فئوية أو سواها. 


*الفرع الثاني:المفهوم الموضوعي*

يقصد به استقلال سلطة القضاء كسلطة وكيان عن السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية، وعدم السماح لأي جهة بإعطاء أوامر أو تعليمات أو اقتراحات للسلطة القضائية تتعلق بتنظيم السلطة، كما يعني عدم المساس بالاختصاص الأصلي للقضاء، وهو الفصل في المنازعات بتحويل الاختصاص في الفصل لجهات أخري كالمحاكم الاستثنائية ، أو المجالس التشريعية أو إعطاء صلاحيات القضاء إلى الإدارات التنفيذية، كذلك باعتبار القضاء سلطة وليس وظيفة والمشرع العراقي في ظل النظام السابق جعل من القضاء وظيفة وكرس هذا التوجه في قانون أصلاح النظام القانوني رقم (35) لسنة 1977 ( ... انه لا توجد في الدولة إلا سلطة سياسية واحدة تقوم بوضع السياسة العامة أو الإطار العام للمجتمع من خلال التشريع, ثم وظيفة أدارية ووظيفة قضائية , ولما كانت السلطة واحدة في الدولة فمعنى هذا انتفاء فكرة تعدد السلطات , التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية ...) وفي ظل هذا المفهوم للقضاء أخذت شؤون القضاة تدار من وزير العدل بحكم رئاسته لمجلس العدل , ووزير العدل جزء من السلطة التنفيذية فهو مهما سما فأنه يمثل تلك السلطة وينفذ سياستها وهي في الغالب تنطوي على خرق للقانون في كثير الأحيان وتتقاطع مع حقوق المواطن وحريته[9]. 
عندما جعل من القضاء وظيفة واعتبرها جزء من السلطة التنفيذية، وباحترام حجية الأحكام الصادرة في تلك المنازعات وعدم المماطلة في تنفيذها أو التحايل في تنفيذها و إلا فقدت الوظيفة القضائية قيمتها واحترامها. كتب الكزاندر هاملتون، أحد واضعي دستور الولايات المتحدة في العدد 78 من مجلة "ذي فدراليست " مدافعاً عن دور النظام القضائي في تشكيل الهيكلية الدستورية، فشدّد على أنه (لا وجود للحرية دون فصل السلطة القضائية عن السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية، وما على الحرية ان تخشى أي أمر يتعلق بالنظام القضائي بمفرده لكن عليها ان تخشى كل أمر إذا ما اتحد القضاء مع أي من السلطتين الأخريين)[10] ، وفي العراق عام 1963 صدر القانون رقم (26) لسنة 1963 قانون السلطة القضائية ولأول مرة يعترف بموجبه بكون القضاء سلطة تقوم إلى جانب السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية وتدار هذه السلطة بواسطة مجلس قضاء يرأسه رئيس محكمة التمييز وهذه المحكمة هي أعلى هيئة قضائية في العراق إلا أن الأمر لم يدم طويلا عندما تم إلغاء هذا القانون بموجب القانون رقم 101 لسنة 1977 وعاد العمل بمجلس العدل الذي يرأسه وزير العدل وأصبح القضاء جزء من السلطة التنفيذية، وخلال هذه الفترة الممتدة ما بين إلغاء مجلس القضاء عام 1977 وإعادة تشكيله في 18/9/2003 كان القضاء يعاني من التدخل في عمله، ويقول القاضي مدحت المحمود رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى ( كانت المعاناة القضاة في أداء مهامهم كبيرة تدور ما بين التنقلات غير المبررة والإحالة على وظائف مدنية والعزل والحرمان من ممارسة المحاماة والسجن وسد المنافذ على الطاقات القضائية الفاعلة للحيلولة دون وصول أصحابها إلى المناصب القضائية المهمة لأنها لا تحمل هوية نظام الحكم وانتماءاته , وخلال تلك الفترة أيضا فتح الباب واسعاً أمام عناصر غير مؤهلة للدخول إلى سلك القضاء لأنها تحمل هوية الحكم وأفكاره وانتماءاته،وفي ظل هذه المعاناة انحسر دور القضاء في تحقيق أهدافه في مجال العدالة وسيادة القانون، ولكن بقيت في ضمير كل قاض جذوة الانتصار للحق بوسيلة أو بأخرى , ورغبة جامحة في أبعاد أصابع السلطة التنفيذية من التدخل في شؤون القضاء وعملت قدر المستطاع على أبقاء القضاء مستقلاً في أداء مهامه وكافح القضاة في سبيل ذلك بشكل منظور وغير منظور حتى لحظة سقوط النظام في 9/4/2003 ارتفع الصوت عالياً باستقلال القضاء ليأخذ دوره في ترسيخ سلطة القانون وحماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات العامة وقد كان للقضاة ذلك حيث أعيد تأسيس مجلس القضاء بالأمر المرقم (35) في 18/9/2003[11]. 
لذلك ومما تقد نجد أن تحقق المفهومين الشخصي والموضوعي في عمل السلطة القضائية واتحادهم فيها سيؤدي إلى تكوين إطار عملي حقيقي وواقعي لمبدأ استقلال القضاء وهما صنفان متلازمان لا ينفك أحدهما عن الأخر. 
*المطلب الثاني:مفهوم استقلال القضاء في الإسلام*

العراق دولة دينها الرسمي الإسلام وهو مصدر أساس من مصادر التشريع[12] ، لذا كان من الضروري ان نقف عند تعريف الشريعة الاسلامية لمفهوم استقلال القضاء ، فعرفت الشريعة الإسلامية استقلال القضاء وبسطت له الأرض وأرست قواعده وسعى الفقهاء لدعم القضاء بكل ما من شأنه تحرير القاضي من أية ضغوطات وعدم خوفه في الله لومه لائم ، وبينت بان القضاء (ولاية الحكم شرعا لمن له أهلية الفتوى بجزئيات القوانين على أشخاص معينين من الناس واثبات الحقوق واستيفائها إلى المستحق)[13] 
لذلك فإن للقضاء مهمة عظيمة وجليلة ذكرتها الشرائع السماوية قبل القوانين الوضعية واهتم فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية في القضاء اهتمام فاق أي أمر آخر، وجعل البعض من القاضي بمنزلة الأنبياء حيث قال الإمام علي (ع ) إلى شريح القاضي ( يا شريح قد جلست مجلسا ما جلسه إلا نبي أو وصي نبي )[14] كما قدموا للقاضي أمورا لم تكن تعطى لخليفة المسلمين الذي كان يمثل رئيس اكبر دول في العالم في حينه، ونلاحظ إن القران أولى اهتمام بالقضاء، وذكر لنا إن الأنبياء كانوا يحكمون في حل النزاعات بين أقوامهم بقوله تعالى ( كان الناس امة واحدة فبعث الله النبيين مبشرين ومنذرين وانزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه)[15] وفي قوله تعالى ( وأرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط وانزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شدشد ومنافع للناس )[16] وبهذه الآيات يتوضح لنا بأن الأنبياء كانوا القضاة في مجتمعهم يحكمون بالعدل في حل النزاعات، كما نهى الرسول الاكرم (ص) عن التدخل في شؤون القضاء بقوله (من أعان على خصومة بظلم ، فقد باء بغضب من الله)[17]، وأفاض فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية في وضع أحكام تنظم العلاقة بين القضاة وولاة الأمور بما يضمن استقلال القضاء ومن ذلك استبعاد اختياره من قبل المسلمين لما في ذلك من خطر قد يؤثر على سير العدالة. 
لذلك يرى بعض الكتاب إن مبدأ استقلال القضاء كان له حضور واسع في الشريعة الإسلامية ويذهبون إلى عدم وجود أي تأثير من السلطة التنفيذية على السلطة القضائية ، وفي وقفة الإمام على أمام القضاء مع اليهودي في قضية الدرع وهو الخليفة ، كذلك كان الخليفة عمر رضي الله عنه يرفض أن يقرر للولاة والحكام حصانة ضد القضاء، وفي هذا دليل على احترام هذا المبدأ من قبل الإسلام، ومما حدث آنذاك إن وذلك القاضي ابن عين الدولة يرفض شهادة الملك والأمثلة عديدة وكثيرة قد لا يجد الباحث لها نظير في الدول المعاصرة بل ويزيدون على ذلك بأن القاضي في الإسلام لا يسأل عن خطأه غير المتعمد ، ونفاذ حكم القاضي على الحكام والمحكومين[18]، وهذا لا يتعارض مع الرقابة على القاضي وضمان عدله وأمانته في عمله، فالشريعة الإسلامية وازنت بين ضرورة استقلال القاضي ليتمكن من أداء رسالته ووجود قدر من الرقابة عليه يمثل رادعاً عن الميل والهوى . 
*المطلب الثالث:استقلال القضاء في المواثيق الدولية والدساتير الحديثة*

­­­­­­­­­­­­­­لم تقف الحضارة الإنسانية عند إعلان الأفكار، وإنما تطور الأمر إلى سعي مجاميع من الدول إلى إصدار الإعلانات والمبادئ والمواثيق بالإضافة إلى الاتفاقيات الدولية التي تنادي بهذا مبدأ استقلال القضاء كدعامة أساسية لنشر العدالة وحماية حقوق الإنسان، فهذه ديباجة ميثاق الأمم المتحدة تؤكد تصميم شعوب العالم على بيان الأحوال التي يمكن في ظلها تحقيق العدالة ومنها "الحق في نظام قضائي نزيه ومستقل" ، وكذلك النظام الأساسي لمحكمة العدل الدولية الذي نص على تكوين هيئة المحكمة من قضاة مستقلين ، وفي المادة 8 من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان التي تقرر حق كل إنسان في اللجوء إلى المحاكم الوطنية المختصة لإنصافه الفعلي من أية أعمال تنتهك الحقوق الأساسية التي يمنحها على قدم المساواة مع الآخرين وأن تنظر قضية في محكمة مستقلة ومحايدة ، أما العهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية فقد نص في مادته الرابعة عشر على مبدأ حيدة واستقلال القضاء ، وقد اجتمعت لجنة من الخبراء بإيطاليا عام 1981م لوضع مشروع مبادئ حول استقلال القضاء ، مما نتج عنه الإعلان العالمي لاستقلال العدالة الصادر عن مؤتمر مونتريال في كندا عام 1983م([19])، لكن أهم تلك المواثيق والإعلانات " المبادئ الأساسية بشأن استقلال القضاء" الصادرة عن الأمم المتحدة عام 1985م، التي تعتبر الميثاق أو المرجع الدولي بشأن استقلال القضاء حيث نصت في البند الأول ( تكفل الدولة استقلال السلطة القضائية وينص عليه دستور البلد أو قوانينه ومن واجب جميع المؤسسات الحكومية وغيرها من المؤسسات احترام ومراعاة استقلال السلطة القضائية)، فأصبح مبدأ استقلال القضاء مبدأ دولي مهم يشكل التزام على الدول كافة، اغلب دساتير العالم باتت تعلن مبدأ استقلال القضاء، عدا دساتير الدول الاشتراكية التي لا تعترف بالقضاء كسلطة مستقلة.وفي المادة (10) من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان ، المادة (14) من العهد الدولي لحقوق الإنسان ، ذكر بان الضمان المؤسسي الاول للمحاكمة العادلة إلا تصدر الأحكام عن مؤسسات سياسية ، بل بواسطة محاكم مختصة مستقلة محايدة مُشكَُلة بحكم القانون[20]، 


*المطلب الرابع :أركان استقلال القضاء*

يتطلب تعزيز مبدأ استقلال القضاء عدد من الضمانات والحصانات التي تهدف لتحقيق الاستقلال بمفهوميه الشخصي والعضوي ، على الرغم من الفروق الواضحة بين أغلب الدساتير في انتهاجها لنظام الحكم والأبواب الأخرى، إلا أننا نجد أنها نادراً ما تختلف اختلافا جوهرياً في تنظيمها لضمانات وكفالة احترام السلطة القضائية، عدا الأنظمة الاستبدادية، وللقول بوجود استقلال حقيقي للقضاء يجمع الفقه والقضاء على توافر ثلاثة أمور تمثل في مجموعها الحد الأدنى للقول بوجود استقلال كامل للقضاء في أي دوله ، وأولها مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات وثاني الأركان مبدأ عدم عزل القضاة وآخرها الاستقلال الفني والمالي والإداري ،

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع الأول :مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات


ويقصد بمبدأ الفصل بين السلطات عدم تركيز السلطات في هيئة واحدة في الدولة وإقصاء أو تهميش الهيئات الأخرى ، وإنما تمارسها هيئات مختلفة مستقلة عن بعضها البعض، ولا يعني هذا الفصل التام والشامل إنما يلزم وجود قدر من التعاون ، وهذا الفصل التام قد ثبت فشله في تجارب سابقة والتجربة الحالية له في الولايات المتحدة، حيث أثبت الواقع العملي وجود قنوات للتعاون بين السلطات فيها ، وغني عن الذكر ذلك الجدل الفقهي حول عدد السلطات ونظريات الفصل وفي دراسات حديثة ظهور ما يسمى بالسلطة الدستورية[21] وغير ذلك، إلا أن الفقه الحديث استقر على وجوب الفصل بين السلطات مع وجود قدر من التعاون لتحقيق المصلحة العامة، وينبه جانب من الفقه إلى ضرورة تحقيق الفصل بين السلطات خصوصاً من تدخل السلطة التنفيذية بعمل السلطة القضائية، وهذا المبدأ هو نسبي ويختلف من بلد لآخر، يجب عدم تدخل السلطات الثلاث باختصاصات بعضها إلى جانب عدم تأثير الصحافة على القضاء[22]، ومن ثمرات هذا المبدأ تحقيق التخصص في العمل مما يؤدي لرفع الأداء كماً ونوعاً([23]) وقد أصبح هذا المبدأ هو الطريقة التي يمكن بها الحفاظ على السلامة العضوية لوظيفة القضاء وقد أصبح حاضراً بقوة في النزعة الدستورية الجديدة المتمثلة بتقييد الحكومات القانونية ويقتضي تحقيق الفصل بين السلطات كركن لاستقلال القضاء تحقيق ما يلي :- 
1. وجود درجة من الاحتراف في الوظيفة القضائية . 
2. عزل السلطة القضائية عن التأثير الخارجي . 
3. وجود استقلال ذاتي للإدارة القضائية . 
4. تحديد مسئولية الجهاز القضائي في إطار مفاهيم استقلال القضاء . 


*الفرع الثاني : مبدأ عدم القابلية للعزل*

نتيجة لوجود الأنظمة الشمولية والاستبدادية ظهرت الحاجة إلى إعداد نظام قانوني بضمانات تُطمئن القاضي، لاستقلاليته و حياديته ، واهم هذه الضمانات، ضمانة عدم القابلية على عزله، إلا من قبل السلطة القضائية ذاتها وبموجب قواعد قانونية حاكمة وصارمة، وهو باختصار عدم ترك الفصل في عزل القاضي من عدمه بيد السلطة التنفيذية، وذلك لا يعني عصمة القاضي لكن يضمن إحاطة عزله بضمانات تكفل له أداء مهامه بأمان واطمئنان ، ولا يتعارض مع هذا المبدأ إمكانية مساءلة القاضي تأديبياً أو حتى جزائيا وفي قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل[24] توجد نصوص في الفصل الثالث بعنوان الإشراف على أعمال القضاة والأمور الانضباطية، وحدد الآليات التي يجب ان تتبع في حال عزل القاضي وعلى وفق المواد (55 ـ 62)، وحالات إنهاء خدمة القاضي ذكرت في القانون بعدد محدد من الحالات منها ، إدانة القاضي بفعل لا يأتلف وشرف المهنة في القضاء بموجب قرار حكم صادر من محكمة مختصة ومكتسب لدرجة البتات، أو بموجب قرار من لجنة شؤون القضاء عن محاكمة تجريها، يثبت فيها عدم أهلية القاضي في العمل القضائي[25]، أو عدم أهلية القاضي من الصنف الرابع[26]، وبموجب قرار مسبب من قبل مجلس القضاء الأعلى[27]، كما يعني هذا المبدأ عدم إمكانية النقل إلى وظيفة خارج سلك القضاء، إلا على وفق ما أشير إليه في قانون التنظيم القضائي ، أما النقل المكاني والنوعي داخل السلك القضائي فجائز وفق قواعد محددة بموجب القانون المذكور .وذكر هذا المبدأ في " المبادئ الأساسية بشأن استقلال السلطة القضائية " التي اعتمدتها الأمم المتحدة عام 1985م ، حيث ورد في البند 11 منها (يضمن القانون للقضاة بشكل مناسب تمضية المدة المقررة لتوليهم وظائفهم واستقلالهم وأمنهم وحصولهم على أجر ملائم وشروط خدمتهم ومعاشهم التقاعدي وسن تقاعدهم) كما نص البند 12 على :" يتمتع القضاة سواء كانوا معينين أو منتخبين بضمان بقائهم في منصبهم إلى حين بلوغهم سن التقاعد الإلزامية أو انتهاء المقرر لتوليهم المنصب ..." بل وزاد البند 8 "... لا يكون القضاة عرضة للإيقاف أو للعزل إلا لدواعي عدم القدرة أو دواعي السلوك." وكذلك البند 19 : "تحدد جميع الإجراءات التأديبية وإجراءات الإيقاف أو العزل وفقاً للمعايير المعمول بها للسلوك القضائي ." حيث جعلت للإجراءات التأديبية وإجراءات العزل معايير عالمية لا تستطيع الدول التحكم بها ، وكذلك نظمت الجهة التي تصدر العزل بالبند 20 : "ينبغي أن تكون القرارات الصادرة بشأن الإجراءات التأديبية أو إجراءات الإيقاف أو العزل قابلة لإعادة النظر من جانب جهة مستقلة) وفي الدستور العراقي الدائم ذكر هذا المبدأ وأشار إليه بعدم إمكانية عزل القضاة إلا بالأحوال التي يحددها القانون[28]. 


*الفرع الثالث : الاستقلال الفني والإداري والمالي للقضاء*

هذا الركن يضم كل شكل من أشكال الاستقلال، وفيه عدد من النقاط المهمة لتدعيم مبدأ استقلال القضاء وعلى وفق ما يلي:ـ 
أولاً: الاستقلال الفني :- 
يقصد بالاستقلال الفني، باستقلالية القاضي في إصدار القرارات وكتابة أحكامه، فلا يمكن التدخل وتغيير منطوق الحكم أو القرارات الصادرة من القاضي من قبل أي شخص إلا إذا اتبعت الطرق القانونية بالطعن فيه أمام المحاكم ذات الدرجة الأعلى من المحكمة التي أصدرت القرار، وذكر ذلك في إعلان "المبادئ الأساسية بشأن استقلال السلطة القضائية" في نص البند الرابع (لا يجوز أن تحدث أية تدخلان غير لائقة أو لا مبرر لها في الإجراءات القضائية ولا تخضع الأحكام القضائية التي تصدرها المحاكم لإعادة النظر) ، كما نص الدستور العراقي الدائم على ذلك أيضا[29]، كما تجلت هذه الاستقلالية حينما اعتبرت الأحكام القضائية تصدر باسم الشعب[30]، الذي هو مصدر السلطات، مما يمنع أي سلطة تسعى لتعديل الأحكام القضائية، إلا إذا كانت مفوضة من الشعب وبموجب القوانين النافذة التي تنسجم وإحكام الدستور. 
ثانياً : الاستقلال الإداري 
إن الاستقلال الإداري هو استقلال القضاة عن السلطة التنفيذية فيما يتعلق بشئون عملهم ، ويحتوي على أربعة أنواع من الاستقلال:- 
أ- ترقية القضاة : حيث أن ترقية القاضي تعد من أولى اهتماماته وطموحاته لذلك يجب قطع الطريق على السلطة التنفيذية باستقلال هذه النقطة بمكافأة من يطيع ومعاقبة من يعصي، فحرصت التشريعات على أن تحيط ترقية القضاة بعدد من الضوابط حرصا على استقلالهم وتمكينا لأدائهم المستقل، وهذا ما جعل بعض التشريعات لا تأخذ بنظام ترقية للقضاة فالقاضي لديهم في درجة واحدة لا يجاوزها طول حياته هادفين للسمو بالقاضي من النفاق والرياء للحصول على ترقيته، وفي قوانين جميع البلدان العربية أمر ترقية القضاة إلى السلطة القضائية حصرا[31]، وف العراق نظم قانون التنظيم القضائي أمر الترقية وجعلها من اختصاص مجلس القضاء الأعلى[32]. 
ب- نقل القضاة وندبهم : ضمانة عدم النقل ذات صلة وثيقة بضمانة عدم العزل، لان النقل قد يشكل عقوبة مبطنة للقاضي، مما يؤثر سلباً على استقلاله، ولكن عكس ذلك قضية ندب القضاة التي قد تعطي السلطة التنفيذية يداً لمجازاة ومكافأة من تريد ، ونرى كذلك إمكانية معاقبة وإقصاء القضاة بطريقة الانتداب مما يعني التخلص منهم واقعياً خاصة إذا ما علمنا أن مدة الانتداب في قانون التنظيم القضائي تصل إلى حد ثلاث سنوات، ولتحقيق هذه الضمانة اقترنت عملية الانتداب بعدة شروط منها أن تكون بموافقة مجلس القضاء الأعلى وبطلب تحريري من القاضي[33] . 
ج- الإشراف على أعمال القضاة : الطبيعة البشرية للقضاة تجعلهم كغيرهم بحاجة لمن يراجع أعمالهم وأوضاعهم، ومن ذلك كانت فكرة هيئة الإشراف القضائي،والتي مهمتها تتمثل في التقييم والتوجيه والتحقيق في أمور القضاة سواء ما تعلق بعمله القضائي أو سلوكه الشخصي على وفق ما أشير إليه في المادة (55) من قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل[34] . 
د- المساءلة التأديبية : لما كان القاضي يفوق الشخص الطبيعي بضمانات عديدة، لغرض ضمان عدم التأثير عليه ، ولما كان بشراً يعيب ويخطأ يظلم ويحق، كان لا بد من وجود ضمانة للناس ولجهة القضاء من القاضي المسيء، ولكن هذه الإجراءات التأديبية يجب أن تحدد بقانون وأن تشرف عليها جهة القضاء بنفسها وهو ما شارت إليه سلفا وعلى وفق ما ذكرته المواد القانونية في قانون التنظيم القانوني[35] . 
ثالثاً: الاستقلال المالي 
وهذا الاستقلال نرى ضرورة إتحاد عنصرين للقول به أولهم "عنصر شخصي" وهو ما يوجب توفير الحياة الكريمة للقضاة وينأى بهم عن الشبهات ، كما يعلله البعض بأن توفير المزايا المالية للقضاة كالمرتبات العالية وغيرها يضمن لهم مركزاً سامياً يقيهم من التطلع إلى الوظائف الأخرى مما يجعل الدولة تخسر ذوي الخبرة والدراية. واصبح مجلس القضاء العراقي له ميزانية خاصة منفصلة عن ميزانية السلطة التنفيذية على وفق ما جاء بأمر سلطة الائتلاف المنحلة المؤقتة رقم 12 لسنة 2004[36] 
*المطلب الخامس :وسائل تعزيز دعم استقلال القضاء*

إن محور استقلال القضاء هو الاهتمام بالمنظومة القضائية الممثلة بالسلطة القضائية وكذلك الاهتمام باستقلالية القاضي، وهذا الاهتمام لا يكون لشخص القاضي، بل للدور العظيم الذي يقوم به القضاء والهدف النبيل الذي يسعى لتحقيقه، وكذلك فعلت كل التشريعات الوضعية في العالم القديم والمعاصر، إذ كان القاضي عند السومريون والاشوريون، هو الحاكم وفي العصور الحديثة في البلدان المتقدمة والمتحضرة، نجد إن القاضي له مميزات مادية ومعنوية تفوق ما لرئيس البلاد، كذلك في العراق ، كان للقضاء دور في نهوض هذا البلد منذ تأسيسه ولحد الآن، على الرغم مما عانى هذا الجهاز من ظلم واعتداء وجور السلطات الحاكمة، التي كانت تتصف بالشمولية والديكتاتورية فوقف لها القضاء موقف شرف تمثل بالعديد من القرارات الجريئة التي قدم ثمنها القضاة حياتهم وتعرضوا للسجن والأذى (وبقيت في ضمير كل قاض جذوة الانتصار للحق بوسيلة أو بأخرى , ورغبة جامحة في أبعاد أصابع السلطة التنفيذية من التدخل في شؤون القضاء وعملت قدر المستطاع على أبقاء القضاء مستقلاً في أداء مهامه وكافح القضاة في سبيل ذلك بشكل منظور وغير منظور حتى لحظة سقوط النظام في 9/4/2003 ... ارتفع الصوت عالياً باستقلال القضاء ليأخذ دوره في ترسيخ سلطة القانون وحماية حقوق الإنسان والحريات العامة وقد كان للقضاة ذلك)[37]. لذلك فان تعزيز هذه الاستقلالية وحمايتها، لا يكون إلا بأربعة وسائل دستورية وجزائية وشعبية وذاتية سأعرض لها بإيجاز على وفق ما يلي: ـ 
*الفرع الأول:الحماية الدستورية*

الحماية الدستورية لمبدأ استقلال القضاء تعني صياغة المبدأ في نصوص دستورية ترفعها إلى مستوى الإلزام القانوني وتحميها من الاعتداء من ، وذكرها في الدستور يمنحها صفة السمو على النصوص القانونية العادية ، حيث إن الدستور هو القانون الأعلى والأسمى في سلم الهرم التشريعي، ولا يجوز إصدار أي قانون يتقاطع وإحكام الدستور النافذ ، بالإضافة إلى إن القاعدة الدستورية لا يمكن تغييرها أو إلغائها من قبل السلطة التشريعية، وإنما بموجب آليات حددها الدستور الدائم من خلال الاستفتاء الشعبي والحصول على نسبة من عدد أعضاء مجلس النواب على وفق أحكام[38], وفي نصوص الدستور ذكرت عدة مواد تؤكد على ضمان استقلال القضاء منها ماورد في المادة (19) ( القضاء مستقل لا سلطان عليه لغير القانون) وفي اليمين التي يؤديها عضو مجلس النواب[39] وفي نص المادة (85)(القضاة مستقلون، لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون، ولا يجوز لاية سلطة التدخل في القضاء او في شؤون العدالة) وهذا المنهج لم يقتصر على الدستور العراقي بل سارت عليه العديد من الدساتير العربية منها الاردني ، العراقي ، التونسي ، المصري، السوري، اللبناني، الكويتي[40]. 
*الفرع الثاني :الحماية الجزائية*

النصوص الدستورية لا تكفي لصيانة مبدأ استقلال القضاء وحمايته، ما لم تقرر هذه الحماية بموجب قوانين تفرض جزاءات تمنع انتهاك هذا الاستقلال وتعاقب عليه، وتكون الحماية الجزائية وهي محور هذا الطرح، أو ما تسمى بالحماية التشريعية فإنها تتمثل بإصدار القوانين التي تتضمن دعم استقلال القضاء، ولمجلس النواب الدور المتفرد في هذا المساق، لأنه صاحب السلطة التشريعية في البلد وفي التشريعات العراقية توجد العديد من النصوص العقابية التي تعاقب على فعل التدخل في شؤون القضاء، ومنها ما جاء في قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 111 لسنة 1969 المعدل في الباب الرابع وعدَّ بعض الأفعال التي تتعلق بسير العدالة جريمة وحدد لها العقوبة في المواد ( 233 ـ 242) ولم يقف الأمر عند التدخل، بل عاقب على الأفعال التي يرتكبها الموظف في عدم تنفيذه للأحكام القضائية المكتسبة لدرجة القطعية، إذ نص في قانون العقوبات على تجريم فعل الامتناع عن تنفيذ قرارات وأحكام القضاء وفرض عقوبات تصل إلى الحبس لمدة لا تزيد على سنتين لمن لا ينفذ هذه الأحكام القضائية ومنها ما ورد في نص المادة 329 من قانون العقوبات العراقي في رقم 111 لسنة 1969 المعدل ونصها كما يلي (1 – يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة او بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل موظف أو مكلف بخدمة امة استغل وظيفته في وقف أو تعطيل تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة من الحكومة أو أحكام القوانين والأنظمة أو أي حكم أو أمر صادر من إحدى المحاكم أو أية سلطة عامة مختصة أو في تأخير تحصيل الأموال او الرسوم ونحوها المقررة قانونا.2 – يعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل موظف أو مكلف بخدمة عامة امتنع عن تنفيذ حكم أو أمر صادر من أحدى المحاكم أو من أية سلطة عامة مختصة بعد مضي ثمانية أيام من إنذاره رسميا بالتنفيذ متى كان تنفيذ الحكم أو الأمر داخلا في اختصاصه.)، وكان لنا رأي في هذه المادة بالعمل على تشديد العقوبة من اجل ضمان استقلال العمل القضائي لان الامتناع عن تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية هو تعطيل لمهامه وكانت دعوة موجه لمجلس النواب للتفاعل مع الفكرة[41].

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفرع الثالث :الحماية الشعبية*

إن استقلال القضاء هو ضمانة الشعب تجاه السلطة الحاكمة ، حيث تكونت المجتمعات الإنسانية بعد ظهور الحاجة إلى الابتعاد عن الفردية في المعشر والعمل ، وكذلك التوسع الحاصل في حجم العلاقات الثنائية والفردية ، وهكذا سارت العجلة نحو ذوبان الأفراد في المجتمعات والسير بالاتجاه الذي ينسجم وتطلعات الجماعة على حساب الفردية الشخصية والذاتية ، وهذا ولد بدوره الحاجة لإيجاد وسيلة لمعالجة التقاطعات بين المصالح الفردية بعضها مع بعض او مع المصلحة الجماعية، مما حدا بتلك المجتمعات إلى التفكير بإيجاد القضاء أو المحاكم لفض المنازعات والتخاصم بين الأفراد، وتطور من حالته البدائية حتى وصل إلى ما عليه من تطور في الموضوع والشكل، معتمداً في مسيرته على ما جاءت به الشرائع السماوية والوضعية التي أبدعتها الحضارات الإنسانية المتعددة والمتعاقبة، وهذا يدل على ان هدف القضاء بسط العدل بين الأفراد من أبناء البلد ويعتبر رضاهم عن أداء القضاء معيار لمعرفة مصداقية تطبيق مبدأ استقلال القضاء ، فلا قيمة له إذا لم يكن قائم في وجدان الشعب وإيمانه بان استقلال القضاء هو أقوى ضمانة في كفالة الحقوق والحريات ، حتى وان أقرتها الدساتير والقوانين ، عندما يترسخ إيمان الشعب باستقلال القضاء يكون الشعب هو المحامي والمدافع عن ذلك الاستقلال ، وفي هذا الصدد ينهض دور وسائل الإعلام ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني بنشر الوعي القانوني بين عموم المواطنين، لأنه يحصن المجتمع تجاه خروقات أفراده لنواميسه الناشئة عن تجاربه التي مرَ بها ، ومن هذا نرى أن الوعي القانوني إذا ما أريد له أن يتحقق وان ينتشر فمن الواجب على أفراد المجتمع أنفسهم تحقيق ذلك الأمر ، لأن المؤسسات مهما بلغ بها الأمر من تملك الوسائل والإمكانيات لا تستطيع تحقيق الهدف ما لم يكن الفرد ساعياً إليه لتعلق ذلك الأمر بالذات الإنسانية والفكر الذي يحمله الفرد . ومن السبل التي من الممكن نرسخ مبدأ استقلال القضاء بموجبها بين الناس ما يلي: ـ 1. التوسع في طرح الثقافة القانونية من خلال البرامج الإعلامية المسموعة والمقروءة والمرئية ، وقد لاحظنا تأثير الصفحات القانونية في رفع مستوى الوعي القانوني لدى المواطن ، حيث دأبت صحفنا اليومية على تخصيص صفحات وزوايا قانونية، وقد ساهم هذا الأمر في إقبال المواطنين المتزايد على قراءة المواضيع المطروحة فيها ومن ثم العودة إلى المتون القانونية أو المختصين في الجانب القانوني لمعرفة مراكزهم القانونية ، لان جماهيرية تلك الصحف وأسلوب الطرح المتبع في عرض المواضيع القانونية ،الذي يبتعد عن تعقيد الطرح الأكاديمي التخصصي ويقترب من عمومية المشكلة وتعلقها بالجانب الحياتي اليومي للمواطن ، وهذا النجاح في مجال الإعلام المقروء يدعونا إلى مناشدة الدوائر المعنية للنهوض بمستوى التثقيف والإرشاد القانوني في مجال الإعلام المسموع والمرئي . 2. إيجاد مناهج تعليمية في بعض المراحل الدراسية تتعلق بالمعرفة القانونية وبشكل مبسط حتى يكون الطالب مؤهل لتقبل الالتزامات التي يمليها عليه القانون النافذ ويؤديها بشكل صحيح ومنسجم مع الشرعية القانونية ، وكذلك يمارسه حقوقه التي كفلها القانون بالشكل الذي لا يتقاطع مع حقوق الآخرين 
*الفرع الرابع:الحماية الذاتية أو الشخصية* 

إيمان القاضي باستقلاله وتغلغل هذا الإيمان في أعماق ضميره ووجدانه يجعل من مبدأ الاستقلال عقيدة حية في ضميره، لان عدم إيمانه بذلك سيؤدي إلى اعتباره مجرد شعور أو التزام أدبي قابل للجدل ويضعف قوة الدفاع عنه، وهذه الحماية لاستقلالية القاضي تقوم على العنصرين الآتيين[42] :ـ 
1. وجود فلسفة واضحة لمبدأ استقلال القضاء يؤمن بها القضاة راسخة في وجدانهم وضمائرهم توضح معناه ، وتبرز مدى أهميته. لان القاضي الذي لا يفهم معنى الاستقلال لا يمكنه أن يكون مستقلا 
2. وعي القاضي وإحساسه بضرورة هذا الاستقلال وإدراكه لحجم الضمانة التي سيوفرها لتحقيق هذا المبدأ الذي سينعكس ايجابيا على المجتمع ، ويتبنى عقيدة مفادها انه قد نذر نفسه لعمله في القضاء وان يتصدى لكل محاولة للنيل من استقلاليته . 


ومن صور الحماية الذاتية أو الشخصية ما يتعلق بهيبة القضاة و حياديته ومنعه من العمل بوظائف غير العمل القضائي وتوفير مستلزمات العيش الرغيد للقاضي ولعائلته فتكفل المشرع العراقي بتوفير البعض منها إلا انه لم يرتقي إلى مستوى التشريع الإسلامي من حيث الاهتمام بشؤون القاضي، فقدمها على كل المواقع والمناصب الدينية والدنيوية وأسبغ عليه نعم الله التي أجراها الخالق عز وجل لعباده المؤمنين . فترى القاضي في صدر الخلافة الإسلامية يتقاضى راتباً أعلى من راتب الخليفة الذي كان يمثل الرأس الأعلى للسلطة في الدولة الإسلامية كما تكفل بتامين مسكنه وقوت عياله وخدمه، والزم القائم بالأمر بتوفير وسائط النقل المتيسرة في حينه، وذلك من اجل ضمان حيادية ونزاهة القاضي من الميل تجاه الشهوات أو الميل تجاه ضغط الحاجة عليه. 


*الخاتمة*

في نهاية هذه الورقة الميسرة التي قدمت فيها رؤوس أقلام لموضوع مهم وواسع لا يعنى بأحوال القضاء فحسب ، وإنما يتعلق بكينونة المجتمع ، وهذا المبدأ كما عرضته هو مبدأ يعتمد بالدرجة الأساس على أعمال يتعاضد الجميع على إنجازها، سواء كانت سلطة تشريعية او قضائية او تنفيذية، وكل هذه السلطات وسواها على وفق تصنيفات أخرى تعمل ضمن منظومة واحدة تسمى الدولة ولا يمكن تصور عمل سلطة دون وجود الأخرى، فالسلطة التشريعية تتولى مهمة سن القوانين وتشريعها التي تنضم الحياة بكل سياقاتها ومن ثم تعمل السلطة التنفيذية على إدارة شؤون الدولة على وفق هذه القوانين ، ويكون دور السلطة القضائية في صيانة الحقوق التي أقرتها هذه القوانين من خلال الأحكام القضائية التي تصدرها حينما تعرض عليها دعاوى المواطنين الذين يظنون بان حقوقهم التي أقرتها القوانين قد خرقت سواء كان الخرق من الحكومة او من المواطن على حد سواء .وهذا يدل على إن دور السلطة القضائية مكمل لعمل السلطة التشريعية، إذ لولا هذا العمل لما احترمت القوانين التي يسنها مجلس النواب ممثل السلطة التشريعية الذي سيؤدي حتما إلى انهيار مفهوم الدولة الحديثة والعودة إلى العصور المظلمة بنواميس وشرائع الغابة. لذلك فان من أهم مهام مجلس النواب هو العمل والسعي لضمان استقلال القضاء ودعمه، وهذا الدعم لا يكون بضمانات و حصانات تقدم للأسرة القضائية فحسب بل انه يمثل دعم لضمانات المواطن في الحفاظ على وجوده وكينونته وأسرته ومن ثم الحفاظ على الدولة برمتها. 
والله ولي التوفيق 


القاضي 
سالم روضان الموسوي 
بغداد في 22/4/2007 الموافق 15/ربيع الثاني /1429 هـ 
*المصادر*

1. القرآن الكريم 
2. ضياء شيت خطاب ـ فن القضاء ـ منشورات مركز البحوث القانونية 
3. فاروق الكيلاني ـ استقلال القضاء ـ المركز العربي للمطبوعات بيروت 
4. محمد نور شحاتة ـاستقلال القضاء من وجهة النظر الدولية والعربية والإسلامية ـ بدون ط ـ دار النهضة العربية 
5. مدحت المحمود ـ استقلال القضاء في العراق ودور الدستور الدائم في حماية استقلال القضاء ـ مركز القضاء العراقي للدراسات والتوثيق 
6. محمد بن علي بن بابويه القمي الصدوق ـ المقنع- مؤسة الامام الهادي للنشر ـ ط 1 قم عام 1994 
7. محمد بن علي بن حماد الشوكاني ـ نيل الاوطار من أحاديث سيد الاخبار ـ دار الجيل بيروت ط1 عام 
8. الشيخ مرتضى الأنصاري ـ القضاء والشهادات ـ مطبعة باقري قم ـ ط1 عام 1994 1973 
9. الدكتور عاصم خليل ـ قراءة في نظرية السلطة الدستورية ـ‘ مجلة رؤية العدد الثاني 2005 ـ الهيئة الوطنية للإعلام الفلسطينية 
10. زكي محمد النجار ـ القانون الدستوري والأنظمة السياسية ، دراسة مقارنة بالشريعة الإسلامية ـ ط1 القاهرة ـ دار الفكر العربي 1992م-1993م 
11. القاضي سالم روضان الموسوي ـ دور مجلس النواب في دعم استقلال القضاء ـ جريدة الصباح العدد المنشور في 12/2/2008 
12. ساندرا داي اوكونور قاضية وعضو في المحكمة العليا للولايات المتحدة ـ أهمية استقلال النظام القضائي ـ وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية 
13. الوقائع العراقية 
14. الدستور الدائم عام 2005 
15. قانون التنظيم القضائي 
16. قانون العقوبات العراقي 
17. أمر سلطة الائتلاف المنحلة رقم 35 لسنة 2003 
18. أمرذ سلطة الائتلاف المنحلة رقم 12 لسنة 2004 
[1] نص الفقرة أولا من المادة (19) من الدستور الدائم لعام 2005 ( القضاء مستقل لا سلطان عليه لغير القانون) 
[2] سورة آل عمران الآية 47 
[3] سورة يونس الاية 47 
[4] ضياء شيت خطاب ، فن القضاء، مركز البحوث القانونية ـ ص13 
[5] ضياء شيت خطاب ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص 17 
[6] للمزيد انظر فاروق الكيلاني ـ استقلال القضاء ـ المركز العربي للمطبوعات بيروت ـ ص 27 ـ ط2 عام 1999 
[7] نص المادة (85) من الدستور الدائم لعام 2005 (القضاة مستقلون، لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون، ولا يجوز لأية سلطة التدخل في القضاء أو في شؤون العدالة) 
[8] للمزيد انظر محمد نور شحاتة ـاستقلال القضاء من وجهة النظر الدولية والعربية والإسلامية ـ بدون ط ـ دار النهضة العربية ـ ص 10 
[9] القاضي مدحت المحمود ـ استقلال القضاء في العراق ودور الدستور الدائم في حماية استقلال القضاء ـ مركز القضاء العراقي للدراسات والتوثيق ـ الشبكة الدولية للمعلومات http://www.iraqijudicature.org/researches.html 
[10] ساندرا داي اوكونور قاضية وعضو في المحكمة العليا للولايات المتحدة ـ أهمية استقلال النظام القضائي ـ وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية ـ الشبكة الدولية للمعلومات http://usinfo.state.gov/ar/index.html 
[11] القاضي مدحت المحمود ـ مرجع سابق 
[12] نص الفقرة (أولا) من المادة (2) من الدستور الدائم لعام 2005 (الإسلام دين الدولة الرسمي، وهو مصدرٌ أساس للتشريع: أ ـ لا يجوز سن قانونٍ يتعارض مع ثوابت أحكام الإسلام. ب ـ لا يجوز سن قانونٍ يتعارض مع مبادئ الديمقراطية) 
[13] للمزيد انظر الشيخ مرتضى الأنصاري ـ القضاء والشهادات ـ مطبعة باقري قم ـ ط1 عام 1994 ـ ص22 
[14] الشيخ محمد بن علي بن بابويه القمي الصدوق ـ المقنع- مؤسة الامام الهادي للنشر ـ ط 1 قم عام 1994 ـ ص 395 
[15] سورة البقرة ـ الآية 13 
[16] سورة الحديد ـ الآية 25 
[17] محمد بن علي بن حماد الشوكاني ـ نيل الاوطار من أحاديث سيد الاخبار ـ دار الجيل بيروت ط1 عام 1973 ـ ج 9 ـ ص176 
[18] للمزيد انظر محمد نور شحاتة ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص 110 
[19]للمزيد انظر محمد نور شحاتة ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص9. 
[20] منظمة العفو الدولية ـ دليل المحاكمات العادلة ـ مطبوعات منظمة العفو الدولية 1998ـ ص 74 
[21] للمزيد انظر الدكتور عاصم خليل ـ قراءة في نظرية السلطة الدستورية ـ‘ مجلة رؤية العدد الثاني 2005 ـ الهيئة الوطنية للإعلام الفلسطينية 
(([22] محمد انور شحاتة ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص21. 
([23]) زكي محمد النجار ـ القانون الدستوري والأنظمة السياسية ، دراسة مقارنة بالشريعة الإسلامية ـ ط1 القاهرة ـ دار الفكر العربي 1992م-1993 ـ ص224. 
[24] منشور في الوقائع العراقية - رقم العدد 2746 في 12/17/1979 
[25] نص الفقرة (ج) من المادة (58) من قانون التنظيم لاقضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل(انهاء الخدمة – وتفرض هذه العقوبة على القاضي اذا صدر عليه حكم بات بعقوبة من محكمة مختصة عن فعل لا يأتلف وشرف الوظيفة، او اذا ثبت عن محاكمة تجريها اللجنة، عدم اهلية القاضي للاستمرار في الخدمة 
[26] نص المادة (59) من قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل (أولا – لمجلس العدل إنهاء خدمة القاضي من الصنف الرابع او نقله الى وظيفة مدنية بناء على قرار مسبب بعدم أهليته للاستمرار بالخدمة في جهاز الادعاء العام، ويتم ذلك بمرسوم جمهوري، ثانيا – لا يعاد الى القضاء، من تنهي خدمته وفق أحكام هذا القانون على ان ذلك لا يمنع من تعيينه في وظيفة مدنية) 
[27] حلت تسمية مجلس القضاء الأعلى بدلا من مجلس العدل وكلمة رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى بدلا من وزير العدل في قانون التنظيم القضائي بموجب أمر سلطة الائتلاف المنحلة المؤقتة 35 لسنة 2003 
[28] نص المادة (94)من الدستور العراقي الدائم لعام 2005( القضاة غير قابلين للعزل إلا في الحالات التي يحددها القانون، كما يحدد القانون، الأحكام الخاصة بهم، وينظم مساءلتهم تأديبياً) 
[29] نص المادة (85) من الدستور العراقي الدائم لسنة 2005 (القضاة مستقلون، لا سلطان عليهم في قضائهم لغير القانون، ولا يجوز لأية سلطة التدخل في القضاء او في شؤون العدالة) 
[30] نص المادة مادة (6) من قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل (تصدر الأحكام وتنفذ باسم الشعب). 
[31] فاروق كيلاني ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص 330 
[32] نص الفقرة (ثانيا) من المادة (45) من قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل ( يرقى القاضي من صنف إلى لاخر بقرار من مجلس العدل بناء على طلب يتقدم به إلى وزارة العدل بشرط إن يكون : ا – قد نال راتب الحد الأدنى للصنف المراد ترقيته إليه. ب – قد اعد بحثا في موضوع له علاقة بالاختصاصات القضائية أو العدلية. ويعفى من تقديم البحث لترقية واحدة من حصل على شهادة الماجستير، كما يعفى من تقديمه لترقيتين متتاليتين من حصل على شهادة الدكتوراه) 
[33] نص الفقرة (أولا) من المادة (49) من قانون التنظيم القضائي رقم 160 لسنة 1979 المعدل (لا يجوز نقل القاضي إلى وظيفة غير قضائية إلا بموافقته التحريرية). 
[34] للمزيد انظر أحكام الفصل الثالث من قانون التنظيم القضائي 
[35] نص المادة (58) من قانون التنظيم القضائي (تصدر لجنة شؤون القضاة المشكلة بموجب قانون وزارة العدل، في الدعاوى الانضباطية المقامة على القاضي إحدى العقوبات الانضباطية الآتية : ا – الإنذار – ويترتب عليه تأخير علاوة القاضي وترفيعه لمدة ستة اشهر. ب – تأخير الترفيع او العلاوة او كليهما، مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ القرار اذا كان قد اكمل المدة القانونية للترفيع والا من تاريخ اكمالهما. جـ - انهاء الخدمة – وتفرض هذه العقوبة على القاضي»»»» «««اذا صدر عليه حكم بات بعقوبة من محكمة مختصة عن فعل لا ياتلف وشرف الوظيفة، او اذا ثبت عن محاكمة تجريها اللجنة، عدم اهلية القاضي للاستمرار في الخدمة.) 
[36] منشور في الوقائع العراقية - رقم العدد3985 في 7/1/2004 
[37]القاضي مدحت المحمود ـ مرجع سابق 
[38] نص المادة ( 122) من الدستور الدائم ( أولا :ـ لرئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الوزراء مجتمعين، أو لخُمس (1/5) أعضاء مجلس النواب، اقتراح تعديل الدستور. ثانياًً :ـ لا يجوز تعديل المبادئ الأساسية الواردة في الباب الأول، والحقوق والحريات الواردة في الباب الثاني من الدستور، إلا بعد دورتين انتخابيتين متعاقبتين، وبناءاً على موافقة ثلثي أعضاء مجلس النواب عليه، وموافقة الشعب بالاستفتاء العام، ومصادقة رئيس الجمهورية، خلال سبعة أيام. ثالثاًً :ـ لا يجوز تعديل المواد الأخرى غير المنصوص عليها في البند "ثانياً" من هذه المادة، إلا بعد موافقة ثلثي أعضاء مجلس النواب عليه، وموافقة الشعب بالاستفتاء العام، ومصادقة رئيس الجمهورية، خلال سبعة أيام. رابعاً :ـ لا يجوز إجراء أي تعديل على مواد الدستور، من شأنه إن ينتقص من صلاحيات الأقاليم التي لا تكون داخلةً ضمن الاختصاصات الحصرية للسلطات الاتحادية، إلا بموافقة السلطة التشريعية في الإقليم المعني، وموافقة أغلبية سكانه باستفتاءٍ عام) 
[39] نص المادة (48) من الدستور الدائم ( يؤدي عضو مجلس النواب اليمين الدستورية امام المجلس، قبل ان يباشر عمله، بالصيغة الآتية: (اُقسم بالله العلي العظيم، أن اؤدي مهماتي ومسؤولياتي القانونية، بتفانٍ واخلاص، وان احافظ على استقلال العراق وسيادته، وارعى مصالح شعبه، وأسهر على سلامة أرضه وسمائه ومياهه وثرواته ونظامه الديمقراطي الاتحادي، وان أعمل على صيانة الحريات العامة والخاصة، واستقلال القضاء، والتزم بتطبيق التشريعات بامانةٍ وحياد، والله على ما اقول شهيد). 
[40] للمزيد انظر فاروق كيلاني ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص 80 
[41] للمزيد انظر القاضي سالم روضان الموسوي ـ دور مجلس النواب في دعم استقلال القضاء ـ جريدة الصباح العدد المنشور في 12/2/2008 
[42] فاروق كيلاني ـ مرجع سابق ـ ص84 
المصدر هنا

----------


## أم خطاب

بارك الله فيك اخ
بس ياريت يطبق بشكل جيد وصحيح في العراق

----------

